# The number of the Beast



## Delgesu (12 Juin 2005)

Ah ah ah ! "6 6 6 The number of the Beast, Sacrifice is going on tonight"
Le 25/06 ça va chauffer, hé hé hé !!!


----------



## nonos (12 Juin 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah ah ! "6 6 6 The number of the Beast, Sacrifice is going on tonight"
> Le 25/06 ça va chauffer, hé hé hé !!!



Le problème est qu'il va falloir se taper toute les premères parties, et toute cette vague de metal de poseur a deux balles et qui n'envoie rien me les brises!


----------



## macboy (12 Juin 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> Le problème est qu'il va falloir se taper toute les premères parties, et toute cette vague de metal de poseur a deux balles et qui n'envoie rien me les brises!


 c'est pas le principe des premières parties..


----------



## Delgesu (13 Juin 2005)

En fait je postais ce message car j'ai passé les 666 messages.  Je suis assez d'accord, Dream Theater, de ce que j'ai entendu (Live à NY), c'est pas très bandant. D'accord, il cherche à créer des choses nouvelles, mais en concert le chanteur chante comme un pied (sur le CD sa voix me tape sur le système) et faux, le "claviériste"  (?) joue du piano comme un bourrin (mais vite et fort... que demande le peuple?). Il parait que le batteur est bon. En tt cas leurs chansons me laissent de marbre.  C'est sûr que Maiden, ils ont des mélodies qui "accrochent" bien. Quant à Within Temptation,  le peu que j'ai entendu ne m'a pas déplu: intéressant et agréable.


----------



## macboy (13 Juin 2005)

c'était Capilotracté ton truc... 666 -> et 666 msg 
génial...dommage j'ai trop de coups de boule à mon actif pour aujourd'hui


----------



## nonos (13 Juin 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Dream TheaterIl parait que le batteur est bon. En tt cas leurs chansons me laissent de marbre. C'est sûr que Maiden, ils ont des mélodies qui "accrochent" bien. Quant à Within Temptation, le peu que j'ai entendu ne m'a pas déplu: intéressant et agréable.



Ceux sont des bêtes de technique batterie et guitare (c'est john Petrucci) mais je trouve ça très chiant la branlette de manche...
quand à whithin : je prefere ne rien dire...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Juin 2005)

*C'est ici qu'il faut de la finesse !*
Que l'homme doué d'esprit calcule le chiffre de la Bête, c'est un chiffre d'homme : son chiffre c'est 666.


----------



## joanes (13 Juin 2005)

J'dis ça j'dis rien    





Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -lepurfilsdelasagesse-


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> J'dis ça j'dis rien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un disque culte.

Les gémissements d'Irène Papas (un ou 2 p ?) sur un des morceaux, c'est géant !   
et plein d'autres bonnes choses.

Ça paraît même incroyable, vu que les mêmes enfants d'Aphrodite ont quand même commis quelques rations de sirop pas tristes. (j'excepte rain and tears, mais c'est pour la nostalgie   )


----------



## joanes (13 Juin 2005)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Un disque culte.
> 
> Les gémissements d'Irène Papas (un ou 2 p ?) sur un des morceaux, c'est géant !
> et plein d'autres bonnes choses.
> ...




Sans conteste un de mes albums concept préféré.


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> Le problème est qu'il va falloir se taper toute les premères parties, et toute cette vague de metal de poseur a deux balles et qui n'envoie rien me les brises!


 

loooooooooool

Within temptation et dream theater qui n'envoi rien    

Arrete d'ecouter du metal de suite si t'es convaincu de ca pour ces groupes 


Moi j'attend le retour de Sonata et d'Angra maintenant.


----------



## r e m y (13 Juin 2005)

Delgesu a dit:
			
		

> Ah ah ah ! "6 6 6 The number of the Beast, Sacrifice is going on tonight"!!!


 
Juste un détail qui ne vous aura pas échappé.... Steve Jobs ayant annoncé le premier MacIntel dans un an, il devrait sortir le 6 juin 2006.... 6 6 6 !!! 

Quand je vous dis qu'on est en plein StarWars! Steve est passé du  côté sombre de le Force!


----------



## NED (13 Juin 2005)

666
Il faudra le chiffre de la Bête pour acheter et vendre...
Houlala ca fait peur :affraid: 

Elle est déjà installée à Bruxelles, en Belgique, la Bête de l'Apocalypse. C'est un ordinateur géant qui fait lui-même ses programmes. "En se servant de trois données de 6 chiffres chacune, chaque habitant du monde entier pourra se voir attribuer un numéro de carte de crédit distinct". Trois données de 6 chiffres chacune: 666.

Que dit l'histoire et ses ecrits? 
L'Apocalypse de saint Jean parle de deux Bête, la Bête de la mer et la Bête de la terre, qui formerontle couple "Anti-christ", à la fin des temps. Les commentateurs disent que la Bête sortie de la mer, c'est la puissance politique, redoutable alliée de Satan. Et la Bête sortie de la terre, c'est le pouvoir de l'argent. La Bête de la terre, le pouvoir financier, arrivera à ce que:

Tout le monde, petits et grands, soit marqué sur la main droite ou le front, de façon à ce que personne ne puisse acheter et vendre sans être marqué du nom de la Bête, ou du chiffre de son nom. C'est le moment de se servir de son intelligence. Ceux qui seront renseignés pourront calculer le chiffre de la Bête. C'est un chiffre d'homme; et ce chiffre est 666." (Apoc. 13,16-18)

Eh bien! le chiffre 666 n'est plus un mystère maintenant. On sait qu'il désigne l'ordinateur gigantesque qui sera le grand contrôleur de tout les hommes de la terre pour leurs achats et ventes.

Où? :rose: 
La Bête est un ordinateur gigantesque occupant trois planchers de surface de l'immeuble administratif du siège social du Marché Commun.

Ce monstre est un ordinateur autoprogrammeur possédant plus de cent sources distributrices de données. Des experts en programmation ont mis au point un plan appelé à régir par ordinateur tout le commerce mondial.

Ce plan de maître impliquerait un système de dénombrement chiffré de chaque être humain de la terre. Donc l'ordinateur attribuerait à chaque habitant du monde un numéro pour servir à tout achat ou vente, écartant le problème des cartes de crédit courantes. Ce numéro serait invisiblement tatoué au laser, soit sur le front, soit sur le revers de la main. Cela établirait un système de carte de crédit ambulante. Et le numéro ne se ferait connaître qu'à des appareils déchiffreurs infra-rouges installés dans des comptoirs de vérification exprès ou dans les places d'affaires.  

BIG BROTHER IS WATCHING YOU c'est plus StarWars, là c'est pour de la vraie !


----------



## joanes (13 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> 666
> Il faudra le chiffre de la Bête pour acheter et vendre...
> Houlala ca fait peur :affraid:
> 
> ...




Vraiment????
T'as plus d'infos???


----------



## nonos (13 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> loooooooooool
> 
> Within temptation et dream theater qui n'envoi rien
> Arrete d'ecouter du metal de suite si t'es convaincu de ca pour ces groupes



non non, je continue a dire que ces groupes n'envoient rien pour moi, je ne suis vraiment pas fan c'est tout..
C'est pas pour rentrer dans le debat débile pour dire que mes groupes sont mieux que les tiens évidement. Disous que je suis plus sensible à la delicatesse de slayer, nuclear assault, deicide, motorhead testament, suffocation,yyrkoon... et pas toute cette vague de nana au chant pseudo opera.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

Bien, on va commencer par arracher les testicules de tout ce petit monde.

Motif ?

Et depuis quand faut un motif jeune homme ?

Je vais vous en donenr un quand même :

On ne parle pas de Maiden et des toutes les merdes actuelles dans le même thread, c'est mal.

C'est comme si tu compares ACDC et Kyo.

Tu comprends le coup ?
Aprés j't'esplique...


----------



## nonos (13 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On ne parle pas de Maiden et des toutes les merdes actuelles dans le même thread, c'est mal.



Je suis bien d'accord


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

nonos a dit:
			
		

> non non, je continue a dire que ces groupes n'envoient rien pour moi, je ne suis vraiment pas fan c'est tout..
> C'est pas pour rentrer dans le debat débile pour dire que mes groupes sont mieux que les tiens évidement. Disous que je suis plus sensible à la delicatesse de slayer, nuclear assault, deicide, motorhead testament, suffocation,yyrkoon... et pas toute cette vague de nana au chant pseudo opera.


 
Tu vois, c'est ca qui est pathetique. Tu pretend ne pas faire le concours de celui qui a la plus grosse et pourtant sur les groupe que tu n'aimes pas, tu les denigres.

Moi j'ecoute aussi bien du Slayer, Sepultura, Metallica que du speed melodique.
Respectes les gouts des autres et dit que tu n'aimes pas, pas qu'ils n'envoient pas ou que ce sont des taffioles a la voix haute perchée ou des nanas a la voix pseudo opéra.

Et soit dit en passant, Sharon den Adel (la chanteuse de within temptation) a une formation classique et opéra que peu de chanteurs classiques ont reçu.

Sans doutes ta maman te le disais quand tu étais petit et que tu criais devant ton plat de brocoli :
On ne dit pas que c'est pas bon, on dit qu'on aime pas.


----------



## nonos (13 Juin 2005)

Tout ça me passionne alors forcemment j'en parle un peu fort.


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

Moi aussi ca me passionne, mais j'aime pas qu'on dise but en blanc "c'est de la merde", et je pourrais en dire autant de Deceide que je n'aime pas, pourtant je me le permet pas.


----------



## nonos (13 Juin 2005)

Bon allez je paye mon verre






rock'n'roll is rock'n'roll is rock'n'roll is
(lemmy)

au passage jette quand même une oreille sur "once upon the the cross" de Deicide si ce n'est déjà fait
à mon gout le meilleur, du super thrash.


----------



## joanes (13 Juin 2005)

VIVE Irène Papas et Démis Roussos


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]
Et soit dit en passant, Sharon den Adel (la chanteuse de within temptation) a une formation classique et opéra que peu de chanteurs classiques ont reçu..[/QUOTE]

Je connais pas (évidement...) mais si elle a ce type de formation qu'elle fasse autre chose..


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

Arrrrgl, je m'emmêle dans tous ces fils à floudre


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je connais pas (évidement...) mais si elle a ce type de formation qu'elle fasse autre chose..


 
Bah si c'est ce qui lui plait et qu'en plus ca soit bien fait ?


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah si c'est ce qui lui plait et qu'en plus ca soit bien fait ?



Le caca, même bien fait, c'est bon..


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

Parlez moi de Deep Purple, ou de thin lizzy nom de dieu !!!

Mais assez "speed mélodique" et autre néologisme à la mord moi le noeud.

Speed mélodique, ça sonne comme caca qui sent bon.


----------



## nonos (13 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Parlez moi de Deep Purple, ou de thin lizzy nom de dieu !!!
> 
> Mais assez "speed mélodique" et autre néologisme à la mord moi le noeud.
> 
> Speed mélodique, ça sonne comme caca qui sent bon.





moi je me suis fait bouler rouge pour moins que ça tout à l'heure...


----------



## NED (13 Juin 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment????
> T'as plus d'infos???


Ouaip, va voir sur http://www.prolognet.qc.ca/clyde/fran.htm
chapitre "la marque de la bête 666"
bienvenue dans un monde meilleur....
:affraid:


----------



## Luc G (13 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Parlez moi de Deep Purple



ah, enfin un nom que je connais (pas que je sois vraiment fan, mais c'est sentimental, "smoke in the water", ça me rappelle ma jeunesse estudiantine   même si je préférais les soft machine, on ne se refait pas, ou mal  ) parce que tous les autres noms me sont radicalement inconnus   
À vous lire, je vais me sentir encore plus vieux con que nature !


----------



## NED (13 Juin 2005)

Et eux ?
Hein? il etaient bien dans le trip Diabolic 666 satanic dark metal death blood gore strong fusion...un peu quand même?


----------



## Bassman (13 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Parlez moi de Deep Purple, ou de thin lizzy nom de dieu !!!
> 
> Mais assez "speed mélodique" et autre néologisme à la mord moi le noeud.
> 
> Speed mélodique, ça sonne comme caca qui sent bon.




Tu voudrais parler de metal et parler de deep purple ?? Y'a comme un soucis la 

Thin lizzy mais pas deep, t'aurais pu parler des Misfits, de Black Sabbath, Mercyful fate, Diamond head, discharge, Blitzkrieg et j'en oublie plein encore si tu veux parler metal old school


Roh j'ai même failli oublier Motorhead dis donc. Alice Cooper, Kiss effectivement,et pfff la liste est trop longue.


Quand au speed melodique,  c'est helloween (debut 80) qui a rendu celebre ce genre dans le hard rock (aujourd'hui appelé metal). Alors pour un neologisme qui a pres de 25 ans, tu repasseras...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le caca, même bien fait, c'est bon..



Quelle horrible lapsus !!!

Qui lape suce...

Il fallait bien évidement comprendre PAS bon, mais le lecteur averti que tu es aura compris tout seul...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu voudrais parler de metal



Ben non justement...

Tout ce que je vois aujourd'hui ce sont des groupes qui rajoutent une corde  SI à leur gratte pour jouer plus grave, ou d'autres qui se perdent dans les méandres de la technique pour la technique, d'autres encore à l'inverse ne savent pas jouer et ne veulent pas apprendre...

Avant (mais je conçois que ce sentiment soit du à mon âge avancé..) y a avait autre chose trouve-je...

Ceci dit, dans la liste que t'a cité y a plein de truc que je trouve nase, helloween en tête, et même avant, tout le monde rigolait rien qu'à prononcer ce mot...

Enfin, bon, là t'es à bloc dedans, on peut rien te dire...

Là seule chose qui est certaine, mais là c'est du 100%, c'est que ça passe.

Sans rancune, destroyator....


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu voudrais parler de metal



Non, justement.


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben non justement...
> 
> Tout ce que je vois aujourd'hui ce sont des groupes qui rajoutent une corde  SI à leur gratte pour jouer plus grave, ou d'autres qui se perdent dans les méandres de la technique pour la technique, d'autres encore à l'inverse ne savent pas jouer et ne veulent pas apprendre...
> 
> Avant (mais je conçois que ce sentiment soit du à mon âge avancé..) y a avait autre chose trouve-je...



faudrait voir a arreter de dire ce genre de conneries quand meme...
y avait autre chose, je suis d'accord, mais de la a sous entendre que "c'etait mieux avant" comme tu sembles le faire au vu du debut de ton post, alors la je dis : hola! 
et je pense qu'il faut le mettre...
...
j'aime beaucoup ecouter deicide, slayer, suffocation, voire iron maiden a mes heures perdues, ET je suis grand fan de deep purple... et je me permets de rappeler que les membres de ce groupe illustre, M. Blackmore le premier, ont avoue que leur musique s'etait tres vite reduite a une course a la technique, un sorte de concours a "celui qui va le plus en foutre partout"...
ils l'ont fait de facon magistrale, d'autres l'ont moins bien fait, mais cet argument de musiciens ininteressant car ils se "perdent dans les meandres de la technique" pourrait etre nuance je pense...
perso je deteste steve vai ou malmsteen, mais j'adore roy buchanan... Or il se trouve que tout ça, ça reste des guitaristes qui font un gros etalage de technique dans leurs compositions...
tout ca n'est qu'une question de sensibilite personnelle... 
JE, MOI, perso, trouve que buchanan est bien meilleur que les deux autres, mais dans  le fond c'est juste que son feeling me touche plus... 
j'imagine que c'est l'inverse pour plein d'autres gens...
...
je le concois et le tolere, ca ne me permet pas de les traiter de cons ni de les mepriser...
apres je dis ça, mais je sais bien que ca ne sert a rien...
...
mais ca fait du bien de donner son avis pour rien, apres une journee de merde...


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> faudrait voir a arreter de dire ce genre de conneries quand meme...
> y avait autre chose, je suis d'accord, mais de la a sous entendre que "c'etait mieux avant" comme tu sembles le faire au vu du debut de ton post, alors la je dis : hola!
> et je pense qu'il faut le mettre...
> ...
> ...



Pour rien ouais...

Mais bon Roy Buchannan bof...

Moi par contre j'suis fan invétéré d'un des ses élèves, Danny Gatton...

Pour le reste, j'estime avoir entièrement raison.


----------



## Grug (13 Juin 2005)

n'empêche, c'etait mieux avant.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour rien ouais...
> 
> Mais bon Roy Buchannan bof...
> 
> ...



Et ça me suffit !


----------



## nato kino (13 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> n'empêche, c'etait mieux avant.



Oui, les "merdes" étaient moins bruyantes que mainant !!


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben non justement...
> 
> Tout ce que je vois aujourd'hui ce sont des groupes qui rajoutent une corde  SI à leur gratte pour jouer plus grave, ou d'autres qui se perdent dans les méandres de la technique pour la technique, d'autres encore à l'inverse ne savent pas jouer et ne veulent pas apprendre...
> 
> ...




La tu vois sonny, t'as le même avis que les trous du cul qui sont convaincu que le metal ca se classe en 2 categories :
- les bourins qui savent pas jouer
- les VRP en technicité

Ca prouve que la dessus t'es vraiment pas au dessus du lot que tu prétend pourtant regarder de ton pied d'estal.

C'est a peu près aussi ridicule et réducteur que de dire que le jazz c'est toujours pareil, ou que le rap y'a jamais rien dedans.

Les groupes actuels ne rajoutent pas tous de 7eme corde a leur gratte, c'est de la connerie de penser ca et d'en être convaincu.

D'ailleurs dans les groupes cités pour le concert de maiden faudra chercher ceux qui ont 7 cordes.
A part Dream Theater, mais la 7eme corde est a la Basse.

Après si tu t'accroches aux groupe qui passent sur NRV et SkyRap pour savoir ce qui ce fait de neuf dans la scene metal, effectivement ca expliquera plein de chose.

Fouilles un peu avant de juger un style de musique et avant de le reduire aux merdes formatés pour la radio (Evanescence, Slypknot, et autres debilités du rang de starak).

D'ailleurs on trouve une pure exception en ce moment chez les ados gavé de titres radio : System of a down.
Le 1er groupe a vendre 4 albums au niveau platine dans de multiple pays.... sans faire aucune promo.

Va ecouter un peu de Lacuna Coil, Freak Kitchen, Sonata arctica, Angra, Nightwish, Surface Underground, Akin (tiens un francais dans le lot), Shaman, Soilwork, Outcast (hop un 2eme francais) etc, etc, etc.


Si tu veux donner des lecons dans le metal, faudra aussi te documenter et "discographier" un peu.


----------



## minime (14 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip, va voir sur http://www.prolognet.qc.ca/clyde/fran.htm
> chapitre "la marque de la bête 666"
> bienvenue dans un monde meilleur....
> :affraid:



La théorie de la constipation te fait travailler du chapeau. 

IT Myths: Does the 'Beast of Brussels' know everything about us?


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste, j'estime avoir entièrement raison.




pas la peine de le preciser... on est au courant.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2005)

*Si l'on venait à s'amuser*
en transcrivant le nom D'adolf Hitler en latin et d'en calculer la valeur numérique en ne retenant que les chiffres romains on obtiendrait Adophus lupus Hitler. Ce qui correspond à une valeur de 555+60+51 soit un total de 666...

Si l'on venait à également faire le même type de calcul avec le meilleur ami d'Hitler, j'ai nommé Joseph Staline, on arriverait curieusement au même résultat...

 
 :mouais: 





(_source : Edouard brasey "enquête sur l'existence des anges rebelles" _ )


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> A part Dream Theater, mais la 7eme corde est a la Basse.


  

... du bite hatif ...




y'a des malades qui s'accordent en si mi la ré sol do fa ? C'est pour jouer ou c'est juste un pense-bête pour l'ordre des bémols


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

Si si nephou, y'a meme des 12 cordes, et le maxi que j'ai vu c'est 16 cordes.

Je sais juste qu'une 12 corde a été utilisé par metallica sur "Wherever I may roam" pour donner notamment a l'intro un gros gros son qui pete tout


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2005)

Je sais que 12 cordes ça existe (cf. le dernier bassiste de Trust)   mais c'est 4*3 : c'est pas fait pour jouer corde pas corde. 16 c'est pareil ça fonctionne : 4*4 cordes. Mais 7... 3*2 + 1 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben non justement...
> 
> Tout ce que je vois aujourd'hui ce sont des groupes qui rajoutent une corde  SI à leur gratte pour jouer plus grave



Ton problème, mon bon Sonny, c'est que t'es trop vieux pour ceux que tu cites, et trop jeune pour ceux qui l'ont fait avant eux. 

Ajouter une corde à sa guitare ne fait de personne un mauvais (ni un bon d'ailleurs) guitariste. Bo Didley en avait ajouté trois de cordes, et pourtant, il jouait bien, sans compter ceux qui ajoutaient carrément des manches (Roger Daltrey, deux manches, le guitariste de Cheap Trick, dont je ne me souviens plus du nom, cinq manches).

Il y a deux choses à considérer : 

- Le matos ne fait, ni n'empêche le talent (d'habitude, j'abhorre la techno, mais quand Mc Cartney en à fait sous un pseudo, j'avais aimé AVANT de savoir que c'était lui).

- Outre le talent, il faut considérer les goûts, il est beaucoup plus difficile de reconnaître le talent de ceux qui font quelque chose qu'on aime pas. Par exemple, je n'aimes pas la musique de Brel, mais je suis d'accord avec ceux qui lui accordent un immense talent. C'est juste que son style n'entre pas dans mes goûts.

EDIT : Précision avant de me faire lyncher par les belges de MacGe : pour Brel, je parle de sa musique, hein ! Parce que ses textes, j'adore.


----------



## Luc G (14 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> y'a des malades qui s'accordent en si mi la ré sol do fa ? C'est pour jouer ou c'est juste un pense-bête pour l'ordre des bémols



Faudrait pas déplacer dans les forums techniques, là ?


----------



## Bassman (14 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que 12 cordes ça existe (cf. le dernier bassiste de Trust)  mais c'est 4*3 : c'est pas fait pour jouer corde pas corde. 16 c'est pareil ça fonctionne : 4*4 cordes. Mais 7... 3*2 + 1 ?


 
Nan y'a des 8 cordes en linéaires : Si Mi La Ré Sol Si Mi La


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] C'est a peu près aussi ridicule et réducteur que de dire que le jazz c'est toujours pareil[/QUOTE]

* Sauf...

 Sauf, que ça je l'ai pas dit.

 Tu as remarqué ?*


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ton problème, mon bon Sonny, c'est que t'es trop vieux pour ceux que tu cites, et trop jeune pour ceux qui l'ont fait avant eux.
> 
> Ajouter une corde à sa guitare ne fait de personne un mauvais (ni un bon d'ailleurs) guitariste. Bo Didley en avait ajouté trois de cordes, et pourtant, il jouait bien, sans compter ceux qui ajoutaient carrément des manches (Roger Daltrey, deux manches, le guitariste de Cheap Trick, dont je ne me souviens plus du nom, cinq manches).



Trop jeune peut être ?

Bo Diddley joue bien ?

Mais appelez les pompiers, il fait un malaise !!!

Bo Diddley a inventé un trucs (et encore disons assaisonné un rythm New Orleans à la mode rock 'n'roll), mais qu'on vienne pas me dire qu'il joue bien, et là encore, va dire ça à BB, ou n'importe quel autre vrai (j'entends par vrai, un gars qui n'est pas connu que pour avoir "inventé" un rythme...) il va rigoler...

Et pour ce qui est d'ajouter des cordes moi je préferre ceux qui en enlève (CF Keith Richard..)


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Nan y'a des 8 cordes en linéaires : Si Mi La Ré Sol Si Mi La



Terrible, hein, à moi il me croit pas...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2005)

Ma culture métalleuse s'est arrétée à MOTORHEAD ; que je considère plutôt simplement comme un très bon groupe de Rock'n'Roll... Jusqu'à ce que Eddie Clark quitte le groupe. Après ils ont pris des gratteux qui savaient se servir de toutes les cordes et c'est devenu moins bon...  
En général, les gratteux sont rien qu'une bande de prétentieux qui font rien comme on leur dit de faire... Quand je jouais, j'avais toujours envie de leur en enlever, des corde...


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]Va ecouter un peu de Lacuna Coil, Freak Kitchen, Sonata arctica, Angra, Nightwish, Surface Underground, Akin (tiens un francais dans le lot), Shaman, Soilwork, Outcast (hop un 2eme francais) etc, etc, etc.[/QUOTE]

ça fait envie...


[QUOTE='[MGZ] Si tu veux donner des lecons dans le metal, faudra aussi te documenter et "discographier" un peu.[/QUOTE]

T'es chtarbé ou quoi, qui a dit que je voulais donner des leçon de METAL, c'est comme si je disais vouloir donner des leçon de gribouillage.

Je ne connais rien ni à l'un ni à l'autre, mais j'ai un avis.

Les deux sont pour les enfants.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ma culture métalleuse s'est arrétée à MOTORHEAD ; que je considère plutôt simplement comme un très bon groupe de Rock'n'Roll... Jusqu'à ce que Eddie Clark quitte le groupe. Après ils ont pris des gratteux qui savaient se servir de toutes les cordes et c'est devenu moins bon...
> En général, les gratteux sont rien qu'une bande de prétentieux qui font rien comme on leur dit de faire... Quand je jouais, j'avais toujours envie de leur en enlever, des corde...



Voilà une réaction saine...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2005)

... Sinon, quand je me remémore Iron Maiden, Saxon et autres groupes de brelles des 80's ; je me pisse encore de rire dessus    ... Ah ; c'était le bon temps


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Sinon, quand je me remémore Iron Maiden, Saxon et autres groupes de brelles des 80's ; je me pisse encore de rire dessus    ... Ah ; c'était le bon temps



Saxon !!!

J'avais oublié !!!

Enorme ! Spinal Tap en vrai...


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est a peu près aussi ridicule et réducteur que de dire que le jazz c'est toujours pareil.




le premier qui dit ça, l'est mort... je l'envoie ad patres deviser avec Charlie, Charles, Eric, Booker, Miles, John GOD C., Bill, Albert GHOST et papa DUKE hein ! 

je crois même qu'il peut aller en causer avec David Fiuczynski... s'il veut ! 

ps pour sonny : désolé, j'aime trop bien te faire causer !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Après ils ont pris des gratteux qui savaient se servir de toutes les cordes et c'est devenu moins bon...




*Ben c'est d'ailleurs un peu pour ça*
que j'ai toujours préféré le punk (et là je parle pas de punk d'opérette pour fils de bourges) au métal pour son côté plus chaotique.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Juin 2005)

AES-Canal Historique a dit:
			
		

> ps pour sonny : désolé, j'aime trop bien te faire causer !



Hé oui, mais je vieillis moi, faut pas me faire monter l'palpitant comme ça.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ben c'est d'ailleurs un peu pour ça*
> que j'ai toujours préféré le punk (et là je parle pas de punk d'opérette pour fils de bourges) au métal pour son côté plus chaotique.



... Bref ; le jour où les musiciens arreteront de vouloir faire du Rock pour laisser ça aux Rockers, tout ira bien et on aura plus besoin d'avoir ce genre de discussions stériles


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juin 2005)

De toutes facons, un guitariste c'est chiant...
C'est une loi de la nature,, tous ceux avec qui j'ai bossé etaient des casse couilles, gentils pour la plupart, certes, mais des casse couilles...
J'ai jamais bien compris... 

 :mouais:


----------



## Nephou (14 Juin 2005)

et tout ça est parti de ?&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juin 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et tout ça est parti de ??



une connerie... 
les joies du bar...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (14 Juin 2005)

on sait jamais d'ou ca part .. mais on sait toujours dans la gueule de qui sa tombe .. les joies du bar ... (boulage vert par ici ...)


----------



## NED (15 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Si si nephou, y'a meme des 12 cordes, et le maxi que j'ai vu c'est 16 cordes.
> 
> Je sais juste qu'une 12 corde a été utilisé par metallica sur "Wherever I may roam" pour donner notamment a l'intro un gros gros son qui pete tout



Moi je kiffe les 12 cordes!
J'ai bien faillit m'en acheter une, bien que ca soit un peu relou a accorder. Mais c'est tellement beau!
J'aime pas trop les calibres light, mais plutôt des mediums à la place. Pour jouer avec une douze cordes, je crains pas d'utiliser des cordes plus grosses. Pour ma part, j'utilise des cordes très grosses allant de 058 à 014. Bien évidemment, vous avez besoin d'une guitare qui puisse supporter la tension des cordes, sinon votre guitare se cassera en deux....lol

La ou ca commence a devenir bien chiant c'est que vous devriez utiliser une corde métallique pour la corde de l'octave la (10ème corde). Cette corde sonne mal si elle n'est pas métallique.

A l'époque j'avais hesité a ma prendre une Electro-acoustique folk Takamine Natural.
En Cèdre massif pour la table, dos mahogany massif. 
J'aimais la Dreadnought avec le pan coupé et sa rosace en cercles turquoise...
Mais dans les 600¤ j'avais pas trop les moyens.

Du coup j'ai piqué la Takamine simple de mon père hihi...


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2005)

Je parlais de Basse 12 cordes mon choupinet


----------



## NED (15 Juin 2005)

M'en doutais bien,
Mais j'avais envie de faire un chtit exposé sur la 12 cordes en général,
Car pour moué c'est le must.
C'est vrai qu'en bass 12 cordes c'est pas mon crénau mais ca doit etre sympa pour s'emmeler les pinceaux à jouer...


----------



## Delgesu (18 Juin 2005)

Bon ben si yen a qui veulent aller en groupe le 25 pour le concert d'Iron Maiden, contactez-moi en PV.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2005)

NED a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'en bass 12 cordes c'est pas mon crénau mais ca doit etre sympa pour s'emmeler les pinceaux à jouer...



Y font, des harpes basses ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Juin 2005)

Tous les harpistes te le diront, le problème de la harpe c'est qu'on passe la moité de son temps à s'accorder, et l'autre moitié à jouer faux...


----------



## Delgesu (27 Juin 2005)

Rrraaaaah c'était boooonn  !!!!!!!!!

Up the Irons !!!

Par contre, Dream Theatre, hem hem..... Les gens autour de moi s'ennuyaient ferme. Primo, ils devraient virer le "chanteur"(?)  .
Within Temptation, j'ai été conquis, et la nénette sait vraiment chanter, mazette !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

Pour dream, je pense que t'as pas eu de pot quand meme. Le chanteur est très bon en general, meme sur scene.

Quand a Within ca me fait bien plaisir


----------



## NED (27 Juin 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tous les harpistes te le diront, le problème de la harpe c'est qu'on passe la moité de son temps à s'accorder, et l'autre moitié à jouer faux...


Il manque plus qu'a être manchot et un peu malvoyant et la ca devient vraiment très difficile comme instrument...


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

oué enfin la ca tient un peu de la betise si en plus il choisit cet intrument


----------



## NED (27 Juin 2005)

Oui y'en a qui persevèrent quand même malgré leur handicap.
On ade grand musiciens aveugles..
regarde tiens, le père de NUM41 !


----------



## Bassman (27 Juin 2005)

C'est Sum41 le pere de Num41 ?


----------



## NED (27 Juin 2005)

nan !
c'est Gilbert !


----------

